# Frames mit Scrollbalken



## leo (24. Nov 2004)

Ich hab da ne frage ich erstelle eine internet seite die aus  Frames besteht wenn aber  ich ein Frame inhalt länger mache als den Bildschrim bekomme ich am rand leisten zum scrollen.

Wie bekomme ich es hin das die seite bis zum letzten wort ohne scrolleisten angezeigt wird.


----------



## Heiko (24. Nov 2004)

Wie erstellst du die Seite?

Bist du dir sicher, dass du in einem JAVA Forum richtig bist?


----------



## leo (24. Nov 2004)

in dreamweaver


----------



## Gast (24. Nov 2004)

Ich arbeite mit java und php


----------



## Gast=leo (24. Nov 2004)

a


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Nov 2004)

Bedeutet "a" dass du selbst gemerkt hast, dass Java nix mit Javascript zu tun hat?


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Nov 2004)

scrollbars="yes"


----------



## Heiko (24. Nov 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bedeutet "a" dass du selbst gemerkt hast, dass Java nix mit Javascript zu tun hat?



Vermutlich ;-)


----------

